# LB HALLOWEEN GAME!



## REO (Oct 12, 2015)

*Hi everyone! Are you ready for some spooky fun???*

*The Witch just filled her pumpkin patch with Halloween Treat bags! But, being a tricky Witch, only two of them have treats in them! It's up to you to guess which ones have the treats! If you guess correctly, then you get a prize!*

/monthly_10_2014/post-535-0-82262400-1413200535_thumb.jpg

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*2 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*
THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until both of those numbers have been guessed!
*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.
ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*The generous donators for this months prizes are*

Grand prize

*Allen's Pony Express *





_www.*allensponyexpress*.com/_ 
Thank you so much!

The generous donator for this month's runner up prize is

*Mother Nature's Mare Foaling Kit*







http://www.mothernatureskit.com/

Thank you so much Cindy!

Prizes may be either prizes or gift certificates.

Alternate prizes for non U.S. winners will be provided by one of our sponsors. 

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Debby or myself, Robin *[email protected]* 

*The winners in order of finding the treats for this game are:*
one person who guessed right is *Candycar & the other is Amysue! Congrats ladies!*


When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED. I will then do a drawing and the prizes sent out.
Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!
Robin, Debby, and the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Pumpkin patch and find those treats!!
Let the FUN begin!


----------



## candycar (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll play this time! 42


----------



## Renee (Oct 12, 2015)

Number 12 for me


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2015)

Not yet!

I'll be back later today!


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll take 68 please.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 12, 2015)

I pick....87!

Look out Witchie-poo.....treat game players, we see you!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 12, 2015)

57 for me!!


----------



## atotton (Oct 12, 2015)

43


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 12, 2015)

66


----------



## amysue (Oct 12, 2015)

13 please


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 12, 2015)

7


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 12, 2015)

31 please


----------



## misty'smom (Oct 12, 2015)

How about 61


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## candycar (Oct 13, 2015)

let's try 17


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 13, 2015)

Let's try 36.


----------



## Renee (Oct 13, 2015)

67 for me


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 13, 2015)

100!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 13, 2015)

99

Edited because apparently my phone hates me!!!


----------



## amysue (Oct 13, 2015)

76 please


----------



## cfcseers (Oct 13, 2015)

74


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2015)

28


----------



## Reble (Oct 13, 2015)

25


----------



## REO (Oct 13, 2015)

Whew! Not yet!


----------



## atotton (Oct 13, 2015)

4


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 13, 2015)

70


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2015)

5


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 13, 2015)

42 please


----------



## madmax (Oct 13, 2015)

_90_


----------



## candycar (Oct 14, 2015)

14


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Renee (Oct 14, 2015)

83 for me


----------



## Minimor (Oct 14, 2015)

75


----------



## amysue (Oct 14, 2015)

53 please


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 14, 2015)

22 for today please


----------



## madmax (Oct 14, 2015)

33


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 14, 2015)

30 for my birthday (in July)


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2015)

Not yet! I'll be back later tonight!


----------



## atotton (Oct 14, 2015)

34


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 14, 2015)

2


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 14, 2015)

29 Please


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2015)

Where the heck are those treats?


----------



## candycar (Oct 15, 2015)

81


----------



## Renee (Oct 15, 2015)

84 for me


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 15, 2015)

This morning's number is 46


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2015)

Whoooo!!! Candycar you found one! Email me [email protected]


----------



## amysue (Oct 15, 2015)

32 please


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 15, 2015)

27 for me!


----------



## madmax (Oct 15, 2015)

55


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2015)

Still one more!

I'm off to bed for the day. I'll be back this evening!


----------



## atotton (Oct 15, 2015)

3


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 15, 2015)

16


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2015)

8


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 15, 2015)

44 Please


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd like 17 please.


----------



## Renee (Oct 16, 2015)

92 for me


----------



## amysue (Oct 16, 2015)

9 please


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 16, 2015)

Let's see about 39


----------



## madmax (Oct 16, 2015)

50


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 16, 2015)

How about 11?


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2015)

You're closing in on it!


----------



## atotton (Oct 16, 2015)

10


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 16, 2015)

37


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2015)

45


----------



## Renee (Oct 17, 2015)

94 for me


----------



## amysue (Oct 17, 2015)

6 please


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 17, 2015)

'Cause I know it's not too late, I will capture 38.

Nyeeeheeeheeeheeheeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## madmax (Oct 17, 2015)

79


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## atotton (Oct 17, 2015)

1


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 17, 2015)

19


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2015)

72 for me


----------



## amysue (Oct 18, 2015)

15 please


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 18, 2015)

26 please!


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## atotton (Oct 18, 2015)

65


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 18, 2015)

51


----------



## madmax (Oct 18, 2015)

88


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 18, 2015)

Yipppeeddeee I'll pick number Seventy-three!!

Yes, 73 is the number for me.

I'll hold it close while I run fast,

And weave my way to the punkin patch.

(Singing....) Dooopy dooopy dooo!!! LOL

Yes, it's a very pleasant fall afternoon in NC and I hope that no matter what everyone's going through that you'll find at least ONE small thing that helps you appreciate and be thankful for your life. ;-)


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2015)

That mean old witch sure does cackle

Watching you look for a treat

A guessing game you must tackle

But it's her her you have to beat!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 18, 2015)

56 For me today Please


----------



## Renee (Oct 19, 2015)

89 for me


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 19, 2015)

98 is today's guess


----------



## amysue (Oct 19, 2015)

18 please


----------



## madmax (Oct 19, 2015)

21


----------



## atotton (Oct 19, 2015)

20


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 19, 2015)

40


----------



## REO (Oct 19, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 19, 2015)

Let's try 52


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 19, 2015)

49 for me please


----------



## REO (Oct 19, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 19, 2015)

I poked the witch with her own broom

To look for my treat so great.

She screeched and threw spells 'round the room

While I grabbed ninety-eight!!

So 98 it is for me, avoiding the witch's snare.

Tho' truth be told one spell she threw

Was captured in my hair!!!

My scalp did twitch, my hair did turn an awful ugly shade,

I did not care, I laughed aloud my number choice I'd made.

No fear of witch or spell I feel, I have my number true

My guess I hope is just the one,

That WINS instead of YOU!!!!!


----------



## Renee (Oct 20, 2015)

59 for me


----------



## amysue (Oct 20, 2015)

26 please


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 20, 2015)

And today's number is .....35


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 20, 2015)

My hair was not the only thing the witch's curse did skew

With wing of bat and toe of frog she cur'sed my EYES too!

I struggle for my number fair, must pick with much more care.

For of my previous numbers three

A pair of searchers with more thought

Did snare them before me.

I've carefully crept into the patch, plucked number 92.

On stealthy feet I steal without and hope she curses YOU!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 20, 2015)

I want to join the fun! I will guess 86


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 20, 2015)

How about 63?


----------



## atotton (Oct 20, 2015)

60


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 20, 2015)

24


----------



## madmax (Oct 20, 2015)

80


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2015)

My goodness!



Not yet!


----------



## horselover161 (Oct 20, 2015)

77


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm going to take 48 this morning.


----------



## amysue (Oct 21, 2015)

23 please


----------



## madmax (Oct 21, 2015)

54


----------



## horselover161 (Oct 21, 2015)

this morning: 96


----------



## REO (Oct 21, 2015)

WHEW! Yay! the number was 23 and *amysue* got it! Email me your info at [email protected]

Thanks everyone for playing! We'll have more fun stuff coming in Dec!

Thank you to our prize donators, we couldn't do it without you!!!!!!!


----------



## amysue (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you, this was a lot of fun!


----------

